# iMovie....reset?



## macbook_girl (Aug 26, 2010)

Hello, I've been having trouble with iMovie lately. I use a Mac OS X 10.6.3. Also, my hard drive is low on space and that's been affecting the speed of my computer, but I doubt it would have a lot to do with this.

My situation is sort of unusual - I haven't been able to find any similar problems online. I opened iMovie and realized the bar at the top, which usually has "iMovie, File, Edit....." was now in a different language. I think...Dutch? 

The bar at the top now reads, "iMovie, Archief, Wijzig, Weergave, Tekst, Deel, Venster, and Help." When I go to Help, it's all in English but there is a link to the same page in Dutch. Also, when I click on "get info" for the iMovie file in the Applications folder, the copyright is in Dutch. (Again, I'm just guessing on the language. I recognize a few Dutch words, that's all.)

Now, that's strange enough - at least I could sort of continue making videos despite the Dutch. However, I can't do anything because when I open the application, a giant gray box appears. When I click minimize (Venster, Minimaliser), the gray box minimizes. When hold out the iMovie icon in the dock, the grey box is selected.

I tried clicking a few options to see what would happen. When I clicked New Project (Nieuw Project), nothing happened. When I clicked Import, movies (Importeer, Films), the upload box appeared, with instructions in the same language.

Has this situation ever occured before? I'll attempt to include a screen shot, but it may not work. 

Thanks for any help, I am slightly desperate because I am working on a project I want to complete within a few days. My biggest fear is that this is not temporary, because I use iMovie frequently and I have many projects in progress that I would hate to lose. I can't open any of my projects right now.

-macbook_girl


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

If you go into *System Preferences* -> *Languages & Text* and look in the Language tab, is English still listed first?

If that is OK, try this: https://discussions.apple.com/message/3961408?messageID=3961408


----------

